# Im lost, cant find the hole, please help.



## waverleykid

I dont know what this problem is called but the last two girls i tried to have sex with i couldnt get my penis inside her, like i couldnt find the hole, any tips?


----------



## okeydokie

turn the light on?


----------



## dan681

Start with your finger


----------



## MarkTwain

dan681 said:


> Start with your finger


Yes, this is definitely the way to go. Let your finger wonder around, and notice which areas make her moan with pleasure. Not only will you get her ready for sex, but she will find you a better lover.


----------



## nice777guy

I'd try the light thing too...

Its also OK to ask for a litte guidance. There is actually quite a bit going on down there - and its not like we ever get to see it close up, in the light. I "think" most women would rather offer a little bit of help than deal with a few minutes of frustration.


----------



## 2Daughters

Tell her to 'put it in' they love that.


----------



## michzz

This is a marriage question?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Is this Flanders or Braveheart? If so, your Mother just called you for dinner.


----------



## SweetiepieMI

LOL, why are you on a marriage forum??


----------



## Rican

Have you try kissing her, then work your way to the neck until she gets wet then Mr Happy will fit perfectly inside her vagina. If that doesnt work see a sex therapist.


----------



## ShouldBeHappy

waverleykid said:


> I dont know what this problem is called but the last two girls i tried to have sex with i couldnt get my penis inside her, like i couldnt find the hole, any tips?


"Don't go jumping straight away for the clitoris. How about a kiss first lads?" - John Cleese, The Meaning Of Life.


----------



## Blue Moon

:rofl:


----------



## Antonius

let her say 'bingo' if your in!


----------



## Chris Taylor

At least he isn't finding the wrong hole.


----------



## jerseygirl27

you didn't tell her you couldn't find it? Did you ever find it??


----------

